# Sunday's Show and Tell...12/30/18



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone!
Geeze, 2019 is upon us.
Be safe.

Hope everyone's Christmas or Holiday was filled with family and giving.
Hope to see some cool bike stuff on today's show and tell.

So...let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman (Dec 30, 2018)

Not found last week but taken apart, cleaned and greased last week and now back on the road again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

More stuff for the Bianchi. A big thanks to @petritl for the stem, bars, and a water bottle cage (not shown). Also scored the correct Bianchi branded Sheffield pedals and Universal calipers from EBay Italy. This thing is nickel and diming me to death. After a lot of research I also think the paint is just a little too green so I'll be stripping and repainting this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 30, 2018)

I picked up this 1996 20" Steel Framed 18 Speed Fila Pepsi Mountain Bike. The bike is in nice condition for its age and does not appear to have much use. From what I can find, it was part of a 90's Pepsi Point Award Program that allowed people to purchase Pepsi themed products with accumulated award points.





More Info can be found here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepsi_Stuff
_"Pepsi Stuff is a major loyalty program launched by Pepsi Co, first in North America on March 28, 1996[1] and then around the world,[citation needed] featuring premiums — such as T-shirts, hats, denim and leather jackets, bags and mountain bikes[1] — that could be purchased with Pepsi Points through the Pepsi Stuff Catalog or online. Customers could acquire points from specially marked Pepsi packages and fountain cups."_

There was some controversy in the add campaign where Pepsi offered a Harrier Jet within this same program, and then refused to award the prize when someone actually accumulated the required 7 Million Pepsi Points with the help of investors. Pepsi then sued the customer claiming the TV Add they ran was just a joke.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7XliS0DYRo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdackF2H7Qc

I also found these 1920's Era Patented Book Themed Banks, and a nice lot of dirty cast Iron cookware that will need to be cleaned up and re-seasoned.














Edit: No keys for the banks.  The Blue One has something small in it (maybe the key, but I don't know what yet. The other two I was able to pick, but the blue ones lock is a little more complicated than the other two. It also has a little double sided spring loaded trap type door that closes once coins are pushed though, so you cant shake stuff out.

All the cast Iron pieces are USA Made, and the thrift store had them marked at 3$ a piece. They also had cleaner China made pieces that they actually had priced for more. I left the china pieces for someone else.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello;
A nice Coca-Cola glass and a WAKERFIELD wrench with the end of a tire changer







Serge


----------



## JKT (Dec 30, 2018)

I picked up this Mercury dealers 3 place outboard motor display stand for a few of my Mercury outboards.. its rated for 600 lbs. it will hold my two vintage 60hp and my 80hp. motors


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 30, 2018)

Always wanted one of these Cyclist's Cup. Found in the antique mall across the street from work.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

1980ish Romani pista machine......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Always wanted one of these Cyclist's Cup. Found in the antique mall across the street from work.View attachment 926320
> 
> View attachment 926321
> 
> View attachment 926322



I've had one for sale for a while here...you might need another one for a salut.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2018)

this week brought this WWII Elgin military watch













and some saddles that i can’t get to coz this week brought a wicked head cold as well


----------



## Dave K (Dec 30, 2018)

9 hour round trip to pick up this Autocycle.  Will be parts later today


----------



## blackcat (Dec 30, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> this week brought this WWII Elgin military watch
> 
> View attachment 926361
> 
> ...





WOW cool!!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 30, 2018)

Quick Question, I also picked up few other items I did not post earlier as I did not research them yet, one being a solid copper Beer Mug.






_The copper inside the beer mug has some tarnish like seen on the pitcher, and the outside of the mug has some sort of clear coat applied. Does any one know of a easy way to possibly remove the clear coat so I can polish it exterior back up? The finish is more spotty than it appears in the photo. I planned to bake it off, but noticed a solder type joint on the base I do not want to damage._

The other item in the photo is a Turn Key Ice cream scoop, possibly from the late 1800's.


----------



## petritl (Dec 30, 2018)

A pair of special water bottle cages to hold the Aero Campagnolo bottles

And a surprise box from Freqman1 with a French stem that was once stamped with someone’s name and address in France;  very neat


----------



## JKT (Dec 30, 2018)

I almost forgot... I also picked up this 1944 Saginaw, Michigan license plate at a antique mall !!


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 30, 2018)

1937/38 Colson

Traveling back from out of town Christmas day and a blob of a box was setting at the end of my driveway. (Shipped using USPS)
Front fork sticking out of the box and destroyed.
Replaced fork with a '38 I had, same with the fenders.
First normal '37 wheelbase I have had , finally something to put that chain guard on.

Tim


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 30, 2018)

W.M. Hoefler Trick Bike, 1895-1914......


I sold my original delta dealer display with lights, but needed a place to mount more lights, so this repo sign and original display will do nicely.



Another Bobber for the family..







I scored a great 1920's Sturditoy truck a couple of weeks ago at an Estate Sale, and then I ended up scoring this one from eBay....


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2018)

Finally! An antique store score!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 31, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> I've had one for sale for a while here...you might need another one for a salut.




I'm sure I'll pick up another when I stumble across it. Picked this one up for $28.00. Not bad since I've seen these listed in triple digits. I believe this is the earlier design. They also had another collapsible cup made from aluminum for $14.00 I may get. But since it isn't bike related, meh. Did a quick search on the Cabe and saw some info that suggests there were 2 designs in a thread posted by Desiree. (Not tech savvy enough to post a link. Sorry. And too bad she split....) The other design had less detail.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I picked up this 1996 20" Steel Framed 18 Speed Fila Pepsi Mountain Bike. The bike is in nice condition for its age and does not appear to have much use. From what I can find, it was part of a 90's Pepsi Point Award Program that allowed people to purchase Pepsi themed products with accumulated award points.
> 
> View attachment 926248
> 
> ...




always looking for Stover iron goodies. bri.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up this Mercury dealers 3 place outboard motor display stand for a few of my Mercury outboards.. its rated for 600 lbs. it will hold my two vintage 60hp and my 80hp. motors
> 
> View attachment 926264
> 
> View attachment 926265




what other motors you got?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 31, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Finally! An antique store score!
> View attachment 926808




I'll take them. Where do I send paypal?


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 31, 2018)

I found this Dyno Zone BMX. The frame looks great with some scratches. Some of the decals came off and the freewheel is stuck that needs new bearings. Also the chrome looks good under surface rust and just needs cleaned.


----------



## JKT (Jan 1, 2019)

bricycle said:


> what other motors you got?



I Have a 1956 Mark 30, a 1957 Mark 55, and a 1958 Mark 30 parts motor, a 1958 Evinrude speeditwin, a 1930 Evinrude Lightwin, and a 1927 Lockwood T72 …


----------



## bricycle (Jan 1, 2019)

JKT said:


> I Have a 1956 Mark 30, a 1957 Mark 55, and a 1958 Mark 30 parts motor, a 1958 Evinrude speeditwin, a 1930 Evinrude Lightwin, and a 1927 Lockwood T72 …



I see a air cooled job under the beige/tan cloth too....


----------



## Hammer (Jan 2, 2019)

Im a little late for show and tell, but I scored this awesome whitewall yellow oval slik for my 65 Stingray project, I would call it NOS but I don't think it qualifies,  but it is a factory second, the only problem I noticed to make it a second was a small blemish in the tread, I intend to clean it up really well, I hate to take off the stamp, big thanks to the Boneyard!

A


----------



## JKT (Jan 2, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I see a air cooled job under the beige/tan cloth too....



that's not mine those photos are at the sellers house..


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2019)

Hammer said:


> Im a little late for show and tell, but I scored this awesome whitewall yellow oval slik for my 65 Stingray project, I would call it NOS but I don't think it qualifies,  but it is a factory second, the only problem I noticed to make it a second was a small blemish in the tread, I intend to clean it up really well, I hate to take off the stamp, big thanks to the Boneyard!
> 
> A
> 
> ...



I think the second stamp makes it more valuable.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2019)

That's a really cool tire! I remember when buying "Blemish" marked items was an affordable option for a lot of stuff. When did that stop being a "thing"?


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 3, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Finally! An antique store score!
> View attachment 926808



Great job detailing the W.M. Hoefler Trick Bike!


----------

